# my daughters in the UK!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

To cheer myself up cos of this "age war" starting up I thought I'd post a picture of two of my UK daughters who I left behind when I moved to Spain. They're beautiful and I'm very proud of them

jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> View attachment 724
> 
> 
> To cheer myself up cos of this "age war" starting up I thought I'd post a picture of two of my UK daughters who I left behind when I moved to Spain. They're beautiful and I'm very proud of them
> ...



I like the one in the middle myself 

No seriously they look like up-standing citizens, but you get nothing for a pair, not in this game - lol


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, they are beautiful. Where do they get their looks from? LOLOL 
Their father must be un guapo!! 

Mmmm,how come you are not a grandmother? I could offer my services to them ...... but they'd have to be gentle with me! 

Seriously, for those that do not know Jojo she looks ten years younger than she is and is not shaven-headed, overweight/beer-bellied and has no visible tats (To use her own expression, "She scrubs up well") 

I'll have to be nice to my co-mod today as she's a bit under the weather so I send you a virtual hug!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, they are beautiful. Where do they get their looks from? LOLOL
> Their father must be un guapo!!
> 
> Mmmm,how come you are not a grandmother? I could offer my services to them ...... but they'd have to be gentle with me!
> ...



Thank you Stevie... I think  

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are welcome. Tomorrow I start on at you again!!

Get well soon 

S


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

They are lovely JoJo. Natural blondes as well.

I haven't knocked 10 years off my age since I stopped smoking. I still feel 110


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> They are lovely JoJo. Natural blondes as well.
> 
> I haven't knocked 10 years off my age since I stopped smoking. I still feel 110


I'd stopped smoking up until christmas when a family crisis caused me to run back to the *** packet!!!! I cant say I looked any younger when I wasnt tho!!??

Grow old "disgracefully" thats what I say... NATURAL BLONDES??? :lol::lol::lol:

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I'd stopped smoking up until christmas when a family crisis caused me to run back to the *** packet!!!! I cant say I looked any younger when I wasnt tho!!??
> 
> Grow old "disgracefully" thats what I say... NATURAL BLONDES??? :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Jo xxx


So ....... wheres the pic then to prove it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lovely girls JoJo.
You must really miss them, but you have to think of yourself and your own life too!
We were thinking about sending my daughter to England for a year to "polish" her English, but i can't bear the thought of her being away for so long...


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats Jojo! Good looking ladies!

Do you get to see them every now and then? Must be hard to leave "kids" behind.

I am still debating as to when I will take the step and give fatherhood a try.

Well, I don't decide anything, do I? It's all up to the mistress 

:amen:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

scharlack said:


> .
> 
> I am still debating as to when I will take the step and give fatherhood a try.
> 
> ...



I "think" you will find it takes two to tango


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Congrats Jojo! Good looking ladies!
> 
> Do you get to see them every now and then? Must be hard to leave "kids" behind.
> 
> ...


Well, you do have your part to play scharlack:lol::clap2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I "think" you will find it takes two to tango


Lol... you posted just before me saying the same thing


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I "think" you will find it takes two to tango


HAHAHA! Good one Steve! [email protected]"I think"!

Note that nowadays there is enough technology for a woman to have a baby by herself as long as she is willing to show the money 

Off topic: I was in Ávila today! Loved it! It truly deserves a visit if any of you are around the Madrid/Castilla y León area.

Cheers


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

scharlack said:


> Off topic: I was in Ávila today! Loved it! It truly deserves a visit if any of you are around the Madrid/Castilla y León area.
> 
> Cheers


Oh yes, Avila is nice, lovely countryside nearby also.

Segovia and Toledo are also quite interesting 

You should take a look Sherlock

Dave :juggle:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Oh yes, Avila is nice, lovely countryside nearby also.
> 
> Segovia and Toledo are also quite interesting
> 
> ...


HA! I am sure you are not going to be the last to call me Sherlock!

Yeah, been to Toledo... Segóvia is scheduled to next Sat 

Cheers mate

Ps* Got to buy the "motorcycle diaries" book yet?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

scharlack said:


> Yeah, been to Toledo... Segóvia is scheduled to next Sat
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> Ps* Got to buy the "motorcycle diaries" book yet?



Almost forget to say it, Salamanca is a must visit 

And yes I plan to buy the book, muchas gracias :lol:


----------

